# 1620 painting of St. Francis - looking for clues on the painter



## MvanCraelingen (12 mo ago)

Hi there,

Many years ago I obtained an old painting with an accompanying note. The note states that Sotherby's in London once identified is as a 1620 painting. The note from 1980 nicely describes the heritage of the painting which clearly points to St. Francis. I am looking for any clues on who could be the painter. The painting is not signed and it is believed that it used to be part of a larger painting and cut to make a portrait.

Would love to hear any suggestions...


----------

